# The pure water!!!!!



## yeni (Jul 24, 2017)

The scientists were trying for many years to use many methods to purify the water on earth which is polluted by micro-organisms which cause many diseases, so they invented the water purification stations and different kinds of filters also they discovered different kinds of purification methods.

The most amazing way to purifying the water was discovered by the microbiologist Dr Simon Toze who invented a very simple and cheap method to purify the water by storing it in the underground layers for couple of months. He says that this method is enough to kill all harmful kinds of micro-organisms which cause many diseases like: Polio, diarrhea diseases and different kind of serious viral diseases.

This method is called "geo purification method" as Allah allows the ground to absorb all kinds of bacteria, viruses, oils, fats, dirt and other contaminants.

The scientists were confused about this amazing technique as Dr Simon says:

"We know the pollution goes, but we don't know how"

Also he says: (The success of that technique depends on many local variables-what sort of aquifers are available to store water, the conditions that exist underground, the types of microbes in the stored water, nutrient levels and what sort of microbes exist underground to cleanse the water).

One scientist asked a question: we know that water purifies everything, so how can we purify the water from impurities? After a long research they found that dust contains sterilizing materials which kill all kinds of germs, here we find that Allah almighty had exploited these materials which were deposited in the dust to be a magnificent and free way to purify the water, God says: ( And has subjected to you all that is in the heavens and all that is in the earth; it is all as a favour and kindness from Him. Verily, in it are signs for a people who think deeply.) (S?rat Al-J?thiyah- verse13).



Prophet Mohamed (peace be upon him) said in a prophetic Hadith that the water is pure and nothing can impure it, is there any scientific study concerning that matter?

Prophet Mohamed (peace be upon him) said: (water is pure, nothing can impure it) {narrated by Al-termezi and Al-nasaei}. God be He blessed and exalted says: (and we send down pure water from the sky .) (S?rat Al-Furq?n-verse48), also God says: (And We send the winds fertilizing (to fill heavily the clouds with water), then cause the water (rain) to descend from the sky, and We give it to you to drink, and it is not you who are the owners of its stores) (S?rat A-Hijr - verse22).

Ibn Kathir (Islamic scholar) says in explaining the meaning of (and it is not you who are the owners of its stores): it means that Allah almighty is the only one who descended and keep that water as springs in earth, Glory to Allah !

Today, the scientists confirm that storing water underground purifies and sterilizes the water to be drinkable, Allah reminds us with that grace, and so will we thank Him for that?

It is a tremendous grace that Allah almighty had made great warehouses under the ground to store the pure water. What is the new thing concerning that matter?

The scientists say that without these characteristics in the dust, we wouldn't be able to drink pure water. So God be He blessed and exalted says: (and we give it to you to drink, and it is not you who are the owners of its stores).



A microscopic photo for dust grains, we can see spaces which make the dust able to store the water, also He almighty had supported it with sterilizing materials to kill all germs. Who made all of that? He is Allah who said: (And it is not you who are the owners of its stores)!


  Jon Dean A Scientist - Why I Converted To Islam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OltaN9VY5ng


  New Convert To Islam - How Islam Stole My Heart 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbZ5ueCHEvE


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2017)

oh fuck off with your bollocking witchcraft
obviously clays an carbons & shit purify the water
stupid brainwashed gypo


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm a heathen. I use a Brita filter.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 26, 2017)

^^^ could be a prophet


----------



## ROID (Jul 26, 2017)

All religions try to understand or get to God. 

Best understanding I've been able to come to.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey, Yeni.  Your momma's so ugly getting head from her counts as anal.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 26, 2017)

Whoa... I'm neggin the fuck outta the OP 

(Sorry for my English)


----------



## yeni (Jul 29, 2017)

yes brothers

filter is good
\\

  Do you think that the disciples and followers of Christ Jesus peace be upon him

  They are the only ones who live in his reign and his life on earth?


  You are mistaken
  The students  which  follow Christ Jesus  peace be upon him will not  be able to

  Live for 600 years until the advent of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

    Disciples and followers of Christ Jesus   peace be upon him

  Are the ones who carry and apply the teachings of Christ and inherit Jesus

  Even if the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him came

  they  Believe  in his words and deeds


  [h=1]احمد ديدات - ماذا يقول يسوع عن محمد؟[/h]   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew2ce3uoIxo

\\\



  1 - purified water, Zamzam water) and chemical analysis shows that the water of Zamzam is pure has no color and no smell, a taste of segments of a little bit, pH (7.cool Thus, the alkaline to some extent, and contains high concentrations of sodium, calcium, magnesium and other minerals

2 - purified water (distilled): it is water, decaffeinated all the elements in it using different processes so that it does not contain only the chemical H2O, and where that water is very pure it absorbs carbon dioxide from the air, making it acidic and more powerful in the melt articles by touching, usually contains a very small amount of dissolved oxygen or does not contain oxygen at all, and therefore referred to as the water (the Dead), which absorbs minerals from the human body and make it more acidic as it absorbs the electrolyte (sodium, potassium, chloride) and metals such as of magnesium in the body, and can cause the shortage of these metals to irregular heartbeat and high blood pressure, and more toxic beverages you eat (carbonated drinks) are made of this water


  Converting To Islam Saved My Life 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhxkLSzQCJY


  Christian converts to Islam (Alhamdullih)|| 2016 - YouTube
  ‪ why christians convert to islam watch this video‏
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu_GPCZHFPY


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2017)

I need some zamzam gearz


----------



## yeni (Aug 4, 2017)

Ibn Abbas, may Allah be pleased with him: The Messenger of Allah peace be upon him: "The best water on the face of the earth where the water of Zamzam taste of food and healing of dieback

Zamzam water is alkaline rich minerals beneficial for the body and explains the book (balance acid alkali in health and disease) benefits of drinking water, alkaline ionized as provide a great deal of energy is equivalent to the pH of the body and removes waste acid from the body, as it is powerful antioxidant and remover the forces of the toxins (grant electrons to oxygen atoms of the active free).

It also helps to absorb nutrients more efficiently into the body and helps the body to represent the metal ionized more easily, plus it helps to regulate digestion and improve the overall rebalancing of the body, and reduces the oxidation of the vital organs and destroys cancer cells , and has a coefficient of oxidation and reduction of negative to this is compromise anti-bacterial.
  [h=3]معجزة ماء زمزم مترجم MIRACLE OF ZAMZAM WATER[/h]

  Islam in Women - Women converted to Islam in the world - ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22UTEV2wCKc



  Kristin Crowter My Journey to Islam - YouTube
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-cJ5Q_CCNc


----------



## yeni (Aug 8, 2017)

كيف تدعوا إلى الاسلام How To Call People To Islam 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xkqSZMM7uc


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewVZ6eMIhP0



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni5xlnIRlqQ

  أحمد ديدات - وصيتى للعالم الإسلامى
  المسلم الأمريكي الجديد -- الترجمة العربية (arabic subtitles)


----------



## yeni (Aug 14, 2017)

The Black Stone of Mecca, or Kaaba Stone, is a Muslim relic, which according to Islamic tradition dates back to the time of Adam and Eve. It is the eastern cornerstone of the Kaaba, the ancient sacred stone building towards which Muslims pray, in the center of the Grand Mosque in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.The Stone is a dark rock, polished smooth by the hands of millions of pilgrims, that has been broken into a number of fragments cemented into a silver frame in the side of the Kaaba. Although it has often been described as a meteorite, this hypothesis is still under consideration.

  The Black Stone is a Muslim object of reverence, which according to Islamic tradition dates back to the time of Adam and Eve. Many consider it to be a Tektite. It is the eastern cornerstone of the Kaaba, the ancient sacred stone building towards which Muslims pray, in the center of the Grand Mosque in Mecca, Saudi Arabia.

  The Stone is roughly 30 cm (12 in.) in diameter, and 1.5 meters (5 ft.) above the ground. When pilgrims circle the Kaaba as part of the Tawaf ritual of the Hajj, many of them try, if possible, to stop and kiss the Black Stone, emulating the kiss that it received from the Islamic prophet Muhammad. If they cannot reach it, they are to point to it on each of their seven circuits around the Kaaba. The Stone is broken into a number of pieces from damage which was inflicted during the Middle Ages. The pieces are held together by a silver frame, which is fastened by silver nails to the Stone.

  The Black Stone of Kaaba or Mecca in Arabic, is called Al-hajar Al-aswad. The word Kaaba - Ka'ba - Ka'bah - means Cube. 

  There are various opinions as to what the Black Stone actually is. Muslims say that the Stone was found by Abraham (Ibrahim) and his son Ishmael (Ismail) when they were searching for stones with which to build the Kaaba. They recognized its worth and made it one of the building's cornerstones.



  There is no indication as to where this stone originated, but since it pre-dates the revelation of the Holy Qur'an and Muhammad's prophethood, and even kissed, it must stem from the time of Abraham since the Hajj traditions are traceable to the patriarch of monotheism.

  The Ka'bah at Mecca describes the shape of the black stone structure on a marble base which stands in the centre court of the Great Mosque, Masjidul Haram, at the centre of Mecca. It stands about 50 feet high by about 35 feet wide. Set into the eastern corner is the sacred stone. This Ka'ba is a cubed shaped temple rebuilt by Abraham and his son Ishmael. Reverently draped in black cloth throughout the year, it beckons to every Muslim of the world to come to its sacred ground. 

  When Umar ibn al-Khattab, the second Caliph, came to kiss the stone, he said, in front of all assembled: "No doubt, I know that you are a stone and can neither harm anyone nor benefit anyone. Had I not seen Allah's Messenger kissing you, I would not have kissed you. "They pay their respects to the Black Stone in a spirit of trust in Muhammad, not with any belief in the Black Stone itself.
  أحمد ديدات - علاقة الانسان بربه فى الاسلام
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6jytk1Lchg


  احمد ديدات - رسالة إلى المسلمين العرب فى بلاد الغرب

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYy9qu9GL2w


----------



## yeni (Aug 18, 2017)

The pilgrims begin arriving by air, sea, and land during the weeks prior to the pilgrimage period. They usually arrive into Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, the major port city nearest to Mecca (45 miles distance). From there they travel with their Hajj group to Mecca. As they approach Mecca, they stop at one of the designated areas to shower and change clothing, entering into a state of devotion and purity for the pilgrimage. They then begin reciting an invocation:
Here I am, Oh God, at Your command!
Here I am at Your command!
You are without associate!
Here I am at Your command!
To You are all praise, grace and dominion!
You are without associate!
The sound of this chant (said in Arabic) echoes over the land, as the pilgrims begin arriving in Mecca by the thousands for the sacred rites.


Hajj


1-Ihram

 2- Tawaf around the Ka'bah

3-Sa'i between Safa and Marwah

4-  Going out to Mina on the day of Tarwiah

5-        Departure to Arafat On the 9th day of Thul-Hijjah

6-        The departure from Arafat to in Muzdalifah 

7-        Stoning Jamrat Al-Aqabah

8-        Slaughter of Sacrifice

9-        Shaving the head or trimming the hair

10-        Tawaf Al-Ifadhah

11-The pilgrim should return to Mina and spend there the days of Tashreeq (i.e. the I I th, 1 2th and 1 3th day of Thul-Hijjah). 

12-        Farewell Tawaf
Why Do Muslims Perform Pilgrimage Hajj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JKPgHIGlUE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiIoZAdRLVk&nohtml5=False

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvMHtXcKUWw&nohtml5=False


----------



## yeni (Aug 22, 2017)

1 ? A sense of connection with the Prophets (peace be upon them) from our father Ibraaheem who built the House, to our Prophet Muhammad the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and his respect for the sanctity of Makkah. When the pilgrim visits the sacred places and performs the rituals, he remembers the visist of those pure Prophets to this sacred place. 

  Muslim (241) narrated that Ibn ?Abbaas said: We traveled with the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) between Makkah and Madeenah, and we passed by a valley. He said, ?What valley is this?? They said, ?The valley of al-Azraq.? He said, ?It is as if I can see Moosa the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) putting his fingers in his ears beseeching Allaah, reciting the Talbiyah and passing through this valley.? 

  Then we traveled on until we came to a mountain pass. He said, ?What mountain pass is this?? They said, ?Harsha or Lift.? He said, ?It is as if I can see Yoonus on a red camel, wearing a woollen cloak, the reins of his camel made from fibres of date-palm, passing through this valley reciting the Talbiyah.?  

  2 ? The whiteness and cleanness of the pilgrims? clothes is a sign of inward purity, cleanness of heart and the purity of the message and the method. This means putting aside all adornment and showing humity, and it is a reminder of death when the deceased is shrouded in similar cloths. So it is as if he is preparing to meet Allaah.  

  3 ? Entering ihraam from the meeqaat is a physical expression of worship and enslavement to Allaah, and of submission to His commands and laws. No one passes it (without entering ihraam) because it is a command from Allaah and a law that He has prescribed. This confirms the unity of the ummah and its following one system with nod differentiation or exemptions with regard to the definition of the meeqaats.  

  4 ? Hajj is the symbol of Tawheed from the first moment the pilgrim enters ihraam. Jaabir ibn ?Abd-Allaah said, describing the Hajj of the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him): ?Then he started to say the words of Tawheed, ??Labbayka Allaahumma labbayk, labbayka laa shareeka laka labbayk. Inna al-hamd wa?l-ni?mata laka wa?l-mulk, laa shareeka lak  (Here I am, O Allaah, here I am. Here I am, You have no partner, here I am. Verily all praise and blessings are Yours, and all sovereignty, You have no partner).??   

  Narrated by Muslim, 2137; see question no. 21617 

  5 ? It is a reminder of the Hereafter when all the people come together in one place in ?Arafah and elsewhere, with no differentiation between them. All of them are equal in this place and no one is better than anyone else. 

  6 ? Hajj is a symbol of unity, because Hajj makes all people the same in their clothing, deeds, rituals, qiblah and the places they visit. So no one is better than anyone else, king or slave, rich or poor, are all the same. 

  So the people are equal in terms of rights and duties. They are equal in this sacred place, and differences in colour and nationality do not matter; no one has the right to differentiate between them.  

  Unity of feelings, unity of rituals.

  Unity in purpose, unity in action. 

  Unity in words. ?People come from Adam, and Adam came from dust. No Arab is superior to a non-Arab and no white man is superior to a black man, except in terms of piety (taqwa).? 

  More than two million Muslims all standing in one place, wearing the same clothes, sharing one aim, with one slogan, calling upon one Lord and following one Prophet? what unity can be greater than this? 

  Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

  ?Verily, those who disbelieved and hinder (men) from the path of Allaah, and from Al[FONT=&quot]‑[/FONT]Masjid Al[FONT=&quot]‑[/FONT]Haraam (at Makkah) which We have made (open) to (all) men, the dweller in it and the visitor from the country are equal there [as regards its sanctity and pilgrimage (Hajj and ?Umrah)] ? and whoever inclines to evil actions therein or to do wrong (i.e. practise polytheism and leave Islamic Monotheism), him We shall cause to taste from a painful torment?

  [al-Hajj 22:25] 

  7 ? It trains him to be content with modest clothing and accommodation, when he wears two pieces of cloth and it is sufficient for him, and his accommodation gives him just enough room to sleep.  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGuFlzgmn74



  HAJJ 2017 MAKKAH TAWAF LIVE 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwVb_QkDj6c


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2017)

Peace be upon ROID 

Amen


----------



## yeni (Aug 26, 2017)

9 ? Pointing out the importance of Muslims coming together and establishing harmony. For we see usually each person travelling on his own, whereas in Hajj we see people coming in groups. 

10 ? Getting to know the situation of the Muslims from trustworthy sources, since the Muslim can hear directly from his brother about the situation of his Muslim brothers in the land from which he has come. 

11 ?Exchanging benefits and experience among the Muslims in general. 

12 ? Meeting scholars and decision makers from all countries and studying the situation and needs of the Muslims, and the importance of cooperating with them. 

13 ? Achieving true submission to Allaah by standing in the holy places when the pilgrim leaves al-Masjid al-Haraam which is the best of spots, and standing in ?Arafah. 

14 ? Forgiveness of sins, because the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?Whoever does Hajj and does not speak any obscene words or commit any sin will go back cleansed of sin as on the day his mother bore him.? 

15 ? Opening the doors of hope to those who commit sin, and teaching them to give up their sin in these holy places, so that they will give up a lot of their bad habits during the period of Hajj and its rituals. 

16 ? Proclaiming that Islam is the religion of organization, because during Hajj the rituals and time are organized, with every action done in the place and at the time defined for it. 

17 ? Training oneself to spend in charitable ways and to avoid miserliness. The pilgrim spends a great deal of money for the sake of Hajj, on travel expenses, on the road and in the sacred places. 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=American+Christian+the+Hajj+pilgrimage


----------



## yeni (Aug 30, 2017)

Eid ul Adha commences on the 10th day of Dhul Hijjah. For those who are not at the pilgrimage, it begins with an extra early morning prayer performed in congregation, called the Eid prayer. It is a time of celebration, a time to visit family and friends and thank God for all the blessings He has bestowed upon us. It demands contact with relatives, kindness to family and neighbours, and empathy and compassion for the poor. Above all Eid ul Adha reminds us that God is great and that He is the source of all bounties. Through the good times and the trying times God is the source of all comfort and all peace, and submission to Him brings the greatest benefits of all.

Making the pilgrimage is often called following in the footsteps of Ibrahim. This is due to the fact that the rituals involved in the pilgrimage replicate many of the events in Prophet Ibrahim?s life. Eid ul Adha commemorates a specific trial in the life of Ibrahim. He was commanded by God to sacrifice, his son Ishmael. Eid ul Adha occurs on the 10th day of Dhul Hijjah, the day on which most of the Hajj rites have been preformed and the pilgrims slaughter an animal to honour Prophet Ibrahim?s obedience to God.

?Surely Ibrahim was an example, obedient to God, by nature upright, and he was not of the polytheists. He was grateful for Our bounties. We chose him and guided him unto a right path. We gave him good in this world, and in the next he will most surely be among the righteous.? (Quran 16:120-121)

In a divinely inspired dream, Ibrahim saw himself sacrificing his son Ishmael. All members of Ibrahim?s family demonstrated complete trust in God, therefore Ibrahim revealed the dream to Ishmael. He readily agreed that his father must carry out the command of God. Together they went to the place of sacrifice and offered Ishmael?s life to God. Ibrahim prepared to sacrifice his beloved son. At this point the shaytaan (satan) tempted Ibrahim trying to make him disobey God, but Ibrahim resisted and drove the shaytaan away. Ibrahim looked down at his son for what he believed was the last time but as the blade came close to Ishmael?s neck God stayed his hand and revealed that there was no need for Ibrahim to continue. His sacrifice had already been fulfilled.

Giving up something big for the sake of God, such as the life of your child, must seem like a huge and unimaginable sacrifice. Today even going without something small, such as a cup of coffee, to donate the money to charity seems like a large sacrifice. Try to imagine how Ibrahim must have felt as he held the blade above his child?s neck. In the last moment he was relieved of his duty to follow God?s commands. Having complete trust in God, knowing with certainty that God knows and wants what is best for us is often difficult, but it should not be.

??And whosoever fears God and keeps his duty to Him, He will make a way for him to get out (from every difficulty). And He will provide him from (sources) he never could imagine?.? (Quran 65:2-3)

God replaced Ishmael with a sheep and it is for this reason that Muslims sacrifice an animal on the celebration of Eid ul Adha; however it is more than a celebration, it is a reminder. We are reminded of our own submission to the will of God. Those Muslim?s who are not making the pilgrimage and who can afford it sacrifice an animal in remembrance of Prophet Ibrahim?s test.

?Their meat will not reach Allah, nor will their blood, but what reaches Him is piety from you?.? (Quran 22:37)

The act of animal sacrifice is often misunderstood. God has no need for the blood or the meat; in fact God has no need for any of our acts of worship. However for our own benefit God commands us to turn to Him and obey Him. God looks for our piety, our goodness and our charity. The animal sacrificed is usually a sheep, a goat or a cow.

Distributing the meat from the sacrifice of Eid al-Adha strengthens many of our efforts to please God with our piety. Usually, a portion is eaten by the immediate family and relatives, a portion is given away to friends and neighbours and a portion is donated to the poor. The act symbolizes our willingness to give up our bounties to strengthen ties of kinship and friendship and our enthusiasm to give up things that are of benefit to us in order to help those who are in need. In the sacrifice we recognize that all blessings come from God.



IAMC Eid ul Adha 2013 Khutbah:: Nouman Ali Khan: The Sacrifice of Prophet Ibrahim youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRPesQUApkw


Eid-ul-Adha Dawah Ya Halakat by Dr. Zakir Naik | Pune, India (Urdu) youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEYFxb6yC9E


----------



## yeni (Sep 5, 2017)

18 ? Increasing piety and making the heart fit to honour the Symbols of Allaah. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?and whosoever honours the Symbols of Allaah, then it is truly, from the piety of the hearts?

[al-Hajj 22:32] 

19 ? Training the rich to give up their distinct clothing and accommodation and making them equal with the poor in clothing and in the rituals of tawaaf, saa?i and stoning the jamaraat. This teaches them to be humble and to realise the insignificance of this worldly life. 

20 ? The pilgrim persists in worshipping and remembering Allaah during the days of Hajj, moving from one sacred place to the next, from one action to another. This is a kind of intensive training in worship and remembrance of Allaah. 

21 ? Training oneself to be kind to people ? so the pilgrim guides those who are lost, teaches those who are ignorant, helps the poor, and supports the disabled and weak. 

22 ? Developing good characteristics such as forbearance and putting up with annoyance from people, because the pilgrim will inevitably be exposed to crowding and arguments, etc. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?The Hajj (pilgrimage) is (in) the well-known (lunar year) months (i.e. the 10th month, the 11th month and the first ten days of the 12th month of the Islamic calendar, i.e. two months and ten days). So whosoever intends to perform Hajj therein (by assuming Ihraam), then he should not have sexual relations (with his wife), nor commit sin, nor dispute unjustly during the Hajj.?

[al-Baqarah 2:197] 

23 ? Training oneself to be patient and to put up with difficulties such as heat, long distances, being apart from one?s family, going back and forth between the holy sites and crowded conditions therein. 

24 ? Learning to give up one's usual habits and the things that one is comfortable with, because the pilgrim has to uncover his head and give up his regular clothes, and leave behind the accommodation, food and drink that he is used to. 

25 ? When the pilgrim does saa?i between al-Safa and al-Marwah, he remembers that the one who obeys Allaah and puts his trust in Him and turns to Him, He will not let him down, rather He will raise high the esteem in which he is held. When Haajar the mother of Ismaa?eel (peace be upon them both) said to Ibraaheem, ?Has Allaah commanded you to do this?? he said, ?Yes.? She said, ?Then He will not let us down.? So Allaah raised high the esteem in which she was held and the people, including the Prophets, started to run between the two hills as she had done. 

26 ? Teaching oneself not to despair of the mercy of Allaah, no matter how great one's worries and distress. For the way out is in Allaah?s hand. The mother of Ismaa?eel thought her son was about to die, and she started to run from one mountain to the other, looking for a solution, and it came to her from a source she could never imagine when the angel came down and struck the ground, and out came the water of Zamzam with its healing for diseases of the heart and body. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuV8MUqsFng

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAcR-apQc2Y

شاهد...مديعة قناة CNN تعبر عن دهشتها من تنظيم مناسك الحج بالسعودية


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 5, 2017)

water, pffft, jesus turns water to wine


----------



## charley (Sep 5, 2017)

no water !! no water pipe !! praise be to BUDDA !!!!





   ,,,,,,,,,   ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## yeni (Sep 9, 2017)

brothers


  Jesus is made to transform water into wine



  Jesus saith unto them, Fill the waterpots with water. And they filled them up to the brim.
  And he saith unto them, Draw out now, and bear unto the governor of the feast. And they bare [it].  When the ruler of the feast had tasted the water that was made wine, and knew not whence it was: (but the servants which drew the water knew the governor of the feast called the bridegroom, (John 2:7-9)





  If the Gospels were written by the disciples of Jesus, then the miracle would have been reversed, the transforming of wine into water instead of water into wine. Jesus would never praise wine because it was the poison that caused Noah to get drunk, and Lot to commit incest!
   \\
Buddhism is a man-made religion that appeared in India in the fifth century B.C. 
Prince Siddhartha Gautama was the real name of Buddha, founder of Buddhism. He was the son of a king who ruled a city northern India. His mother was also a daughter of a king. He married his cousin when he was sixteen years old. This is what was mentioned about his biography in different references. This is evidence that he was a human being; he had a father, a mother and a wife, and he was not a Prophet.

However, there is no doubt that his followers stated some exaggerations about his personality. For instance, they stated that once he entered one temple and the idols therein prostrated to him, that the devil tried to lure him but in vain, and that light surrounded his head and his body flashed a great light. Those who saw him on this state said that he could not be a human being but a god, Allaah is High above what they associate to Him.

Buddhism is a false religion that is based on false beliefs, such as reincarnation, that Buddha was the son of god and the savior of humanity, and that he takes all their sins.

This belief is similar to the belief of many Christian sects regarding ?Eesa (Jesus) may Allaah exalt his mention the son of Maryam (Mary), may Allaah exalt her mention.




http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=buddhism+zakir+naik&sm=1

\\\\\
27 ? The pilgrim remembers that in doing these rituals he is the guest of the most Merciful. The gathering of Hajj is not at the invitation of any government or organization or king or president, rather it is the invitation of the Lord of the Worlds Who has made it an occasion on which the Muslims meet on a footing of equality in which no one is superior to anyone else. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?And proclaim to mankind the Hajj (pilgrimage). They will come to you on foot and on every lean camel, they will come from every deep and distant (wide) mountain highway (to perform Hajj).

That they may witness things that are of benefit to them (i.e. reward of Hajj in the Hereafter, and also some worldly gain from trade)?

[al-Hajj 22:27-28] 

Al-Nasaa?i (2578) narrated that Abu Hurayrah said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: ?The guests of Allaah are three: the warrior for the sake of Allaah, the pilgrim performing Hajj and the pilgrim performing ?Umrah.? Classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Nasaa?i, 2464.                         

28 ? Strengthening bonds with the believers, as represented in the words of the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him): ?Your blood, your honour and your wealth are sacred to you as this day of yours in this month of yours in this land of yours is sacred.? Narrated by al-Bukhaari, 65; Muslim, 3180. 

29 ? The season of Hajj is distinguished by complete separation from the people of shirk and kufr who are forbidden to attend any part of it. It is forbidden for them to enter the Haram at any time, no matter what their purpose. Allaah says (interpretation of the meaning): 

?O you who believe (in Allaah?s Oneness and in His Messenger Muhammad)! Verily, the Mushrikoon (polytheists, pagans, idolaters, disbelievers in the Oneness of Allaah, and in the Message of Muhammad) are Najasun (impure).  So let them not come near Al‑Masjid Al-Haraam (at Makkah) after this year; and if you fear poverty, Allaah will enrich you if He wills, out of His Bounty. Surely, Allaah is All-Knowing, All-Wise?

[al-Tawbah 9:28] 

Al-Bukhaari narrated that Abu Hurayrah said: ?Abu Bakr (may Allaah be pleased with him) sent me as an announcer on that Hajj [which the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) appointed Abu Bakr to lead in 9 AH], to announce on the Day of Sacrifice in Mina that after this year no mushrik might perform Hajj and no one might circumambulate the House naked.?

Farewell Tawaf

        Farewell Tawaf is the final rite of Hajj. It is to make another Tawaf around the Ka'bah. Ibn Abbas said: "The people were ordered to perform the Tawaf around the Ka'bah as the last thing before leaving Makkah, except the menstruating women who were excused." Bukhari.

Dr Zakir Naik speaking about Hajj - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Xn4v_9jWblw

Do Muslims Worship the KA'BAH ? Dr. Zakir Naik (Urdu)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9MqYyFhpKM


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

WTF is this thread about?


----------



## solidassears (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> WTF is this thread about?



Climate change


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> WTF is this thread about?




....  first time reader boss ??    Yeni copies and pastes as much as you do...


----------



## yeni (Sep 13, 2017)

. هيبة المسلمين عند الغرب - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ImUWy1RLQM



  شاهد ماذا قال محلل سي ان ان عن سكن مسلمين بجوارك في امريكا م.mp4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9HTLPrVjC8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrT20oRf00M


----------



## yeni (Sep 19, 2017)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The story of  Ibrahim (AS) is well known to Jews and Christians as well as to Muslims.  In Islam he is remembered as one of the great Prophets, and as the  father of the Prophet Isma'il (AS), who was the ancestor of Mohammed  (SAW) himself. Centuries ago, Hagar searched desperately for water in  the hills of Safa and Marwa to give to her newly born son Ismail (AS).  As she ran from one place to another in search of water, her child  rubbed his feet against the sand. A pool of water surfaced, and by the  grace of God, shaped itself into a well which came to be called Zamzam  water.
 that a pool of water, more like a small pond, about 18 by 14 feet, was  the well that supplied millions of gallons of water every year to  pilgrims ever since it came into existence at the time of Prophet  Ibrahim (AS), many, many centuries ago.

[/FONT]  [h=3]معجزة ماء زمزم مترجم MIRACLE OF ZAMZAM WATER[/h]  [h=1]فيلم مروية ( أسرار ماء زمزم ) "Murwiya Film " The Secret Of Zamzam water[/h]  [h=1]الدكتور الألماني كنت فايفر Knut Pfeiffer يكتشف معجزة عظيمة في ماء زمزم[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHm2y1mpTLw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2aGvaEVrMc


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2017)

yeni said:


> yes brothers
> 
> filter is good
> \\
> ...



They where simply "early bloomers"  good smart people (mostly) with higher awareness and compassion than most. we all have this potential... I follow no man or religion and feel most miss out by doing so, but do look at their differing opinions on things as i find it interesting. 
Religion- following someone else s spiritual evolution and enlightenment.
Spirituality- Having your own.


----------



## yeni (Sep 23, 2017)

thank's for sharing brother


  QURAN 33:36. It is not for a believer, man or woman, when Allah and His Messenger have decreed a matter that they should have any option in their decision. And whoever disobeys Allah and His Messenger, he has indeed strayed in a plain error
  4:65

  But no, by your Lord, they will not [truly] believe until they make you, [O Muhammad], judge concerning that over which they dispute among themselves and then find within themselves no discomfort from what you have judged and submit in [full, willing] submission.

  surah al nisa verse 65

  He lives in my heart to the end of my life

  And my words, and my mind, my sleep and my vigilance

  And more than a billion and a half person
  some one told me
  I find little to argue with about this. Mohammed was one of the most influential figures in history not only because he inspired a religion, but because that religion swept across the world. During the Dark Ages, Islam led the world in science and technology, and for that reason is entitled to respect

\\\

  Hijrah from Mecca to Madinah
  order from allah 
   to the Prophet Muhammad
  Peace be upon him


   because Quraish hurt the Prophet and the Muslims



  Hijrah, in essence, is a process of transfer to a better situation. It is not meant to find a comfortable place where one would relax and stop endeavor (attempt). Rather, it is a search for an environment more favorable to continuous and constructive effort. Immediately after reaching Madinah, the Prophet undertook an all-embracing process to establish a faithful and strong society. This is a significant aspect and important lesson to learn from Hijrah.

  In the Glorious Qur'an, Allah, Most High, says, "Those who believe, and migrate and strive in Allah?s cause, with their goods and their persons, have the highest rank in the sight of Allah: they are indeed the successful people. Their Lord does give them glad tidings of a Mercy from Himself, of His good pleasure, and of Gardens where enduring pleasure will be theirs: They will dwell therein forever. Verily in Allah?s presence is a reward, the greatest (of all)." (Al-Tawbah 9: 20-22)

  The calendar year of Islam begins not with the birthday of our prophet (peace be on him), not from the time that the revelation came to him (Bethat) nor from the time of his ascension to heaven, but with the migration (Hijra) from an undesirable environment into a desirable place to fulfill Allah's command. It was migration from a plot that was set by the leaders of the Quraysh who were plotting to kill prophet Muhammad, and to destroy the truth that today is being conveyed to mankind everywhere against tyranny and injustice. Their purpose was to destroy the foundation of the Islamic state, the Sunnah of the tradition of the prophet, and to prevent the revelation being delivered by Allah's messenger to mankind.


  The Islamic calendar is reckoned from the time of migration (Hijra) of Prophet Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) from Mecca to Madina. The Prophet's decision to migrate from Mecca came after several years of inhuman treatment of the faithful by the powerful tribes who were united despite all their feuds to stop the spread of Islam.

  Prophet Mohammad's decision to leave Mecca coincided with the infidel's plan to assassinate him. In 622 AD, the Quresh tribesmen held a meeting and decided that a band of young men, one from each tribe, should assassinate Prophet Mohammad collectively so that their responsibility for the murder could not be placed on any particular tribe.

  On the eventful night, the Prophet asked his cousin Ali Ben Abutalib to take his place in bed to make the Meccans think that he was asleep. The Prophet himself slipped out unobserved alongwith his loyal follower Abu Bakr (who was chosen as the first C aliph after the death of the prophet). They secretly made their way to a cave named Thawr, not far from Mecca and lay in hiding there for a day or two until Abu Bakr's son reported that the search for him had been given up. Then the two set out from Madina on camel back. They reached Quba, on the edge of the Madina oasis, on 12th Rabiul Awwal. With Mohammad's arrival in Quba a new phase of his career and glory of Islam started.

  This migration has a special significance in the history of Islam. It ended the Meccan period of humiliation and torture and began the era of success. His own people to whom he preached Islam for 13 years neglected the Prophet of Islam. But he was cordially received in Madina as an honored chief.

  In Madina his power enhanced day by day. Here he was not only the religious leader but took the role of a politician and statesman too. Prophet Mohammad expired ten years after his migration to Madina but only in one decade he changed the course of human history.

  Our religious calendar is the Hijri calendar. It is important for us to keep in mind the meaning and significance of Hijrah.

  Islamic months begin at sunset of the first day, the day when the lunar crescent is visually sighted. The lunar year is approximately 354 days long, so the months rotate backward through the seasons and are not fixed to the Gregorian calendar. The months of the Islamic year are: 
  1. Muharram ("Forbidden" - it is one of the four months during which it is forbidden to wage war or fight) 
  2. Safar ("Empty" or "Yellow") 
  3. Rabia Awal ("First spring") 
  4. Rabia Thani ("Second spring") 
  5. Jumaada Awal ("First freeze") 
  6. Jumaada Thani ("Second freeze") 
  7. Rajab ("To respect" - this is another holy month when fighting is prohibited) 
  8. Sha'ban ("To spread and distribute") 
  9. Ramadan ("Parched thirst" - this is the month of daytime fasting) 
  10. Shawwal ("To be light and vigorous") 
  11. Dhul-Qi'dah ("The month of rest" - another month when no warfare or fighting is allowed) 
  12. Dhul-Hijjah ("The month of Hajj" - this is the month of the annual pilgrimage to Mecca, again when no warfare or fighting is allowed) 

  Hijrah was one of the most important events in the history of Islam. It is for this reason `Umar (may Allah be pleased with him) adopted Hijrah date to calculate years. Muslims chose Hijrah as the focal point to reckon their chronology. In physical terms, Hijrah was a journey between two cities about 200 miles apart, but in its grand significance it marked the beginning of an era, a civilization, a culture and a history for the whole mankind. Islam progressed not only from the physical Hijrah, but because Muslims took Hijrah seriously in all its aspects and dimensions.


  DR. ZAKIR NAIK, TV AL HIJRAH, MALAYSIA - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrEybmhapFg

  Hijra of the Prophet Muhammad SAWS By Sheikh Shady Alsuleiman 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TebwAAyMfh8


----------



## botamico (Sep 23, 2017)

This thread begins talking about water and ends talking about religion. What the hell?!?!


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 24, 2017)

yeni needs to stick his head into a bucket of water and take a deep breath.


----------



## yeni (Sep 29, 2017)

brothers

Everything is interconnected
I like to know more and more


\\\

    [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Regarding the fly and the drink, well, the believers in Allaah and His Messenger know that what he said is the truth. Those whose faith is strong enough will dunk the fly in the food/drink because they know that one wing contains the cure to the disease underneath the other wing. And look, we now know this: Insect wings shred bacteria to pieces : Nature News & Comment[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]...so I wouldn't be so quick to knock it (even if I wasn't a Muslim).[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Regarding licking one's own fingers or giving them to someone else to lick the food off of (or wiping plates clean), this is because the Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) also said, "You do not know in which portion the blessing lies.''[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]Muslims are commanded to be clean. There is an authentic narration of the Prophet's that says that cleanliness is half of faith.[/FONT]  
    ما هى معجزات محمد ..؟ - احمد ديدات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMeWM5TTJFM
  لن تصدق القران يؤمن بالانجيل - احمد ديدات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrSWnv-LDYA


----------



## botamico (Sep 29, 2017)

....................................................................


----------



## yeni (Oct 3, 2017)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]\\\[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ahmed deedat[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أحمد ديدات يزعزع معتقد النصارى[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRdp4kFZPQ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قس يتحدي ديدات -اثبت ان المسيح لم يصلب و سأعلن إسلامي[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNAWdTvcOr4[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]احمد ديدات_ اتحدى قداسة البابا و جميع القساوسة و الخاحامات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://play.tojsiab.com/NHBFRjhoNDlyN3Mz[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## yeni (Oct 7, 2017)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Book 1, Number 0066:
Narrated AbuSa'id al-Khudri:

The people asked the Messenger of Allah (peace_be_upon_him): Can we  perform ablution out of the well of Buda'ah, which is a well into which  menstrual clothes, dead dogs and stinking things were thrown? He  replied: Water is pure and is not defiled by anything.

Who said that the presence (or lack thereof) of microbial matter is what  makes the water pure or impure in the context of Islaam? When we  discuss taharah (purity) or najasah (impurity), we're referring to  something different than what you're probably thinking of. We're not  referring to distilled water. We're referring to water that is, on its  own, pure/purifying as opposed to impure water (water in which  substances that are considered impure in Islaam alter the  color/smell/taste of water).

From what I understand, if we have pure water splashed on us, we don't  have to wash it off in order to perform prayers. If we have impure water  splashed on us, we need to remove it in order to perform prayers.
Here is the previous hadith (from muslim site)

Book 1, Number 0063:
Narrated Abdullah ibn Umar:

The Prophet (peace_be_upon_him), was asked about water (in desert  country) and what is frequented by animals and wild beasts. He replied:  When there is enough water to fill two pitchers, it bears no impurity.

[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  سبب عدم بدء سورة التوبة بالبسملة - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik محاضرات د.ذاكر نايك مترجم Zakir Naik


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dt7ygmltIQ


  د. ذاكر نايك يثبت لبنت مسيحية بالدليل أن المسلمين هم من يتبعون تعاليم المسيح

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egTFgk-2OPE
   [/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Oct 11, 2017)

Today, with the increasing awareness of the dangers facing our planet and the great interest in green ideas, a reflection on the guidance of the Prophet in this area proves helpful and relevant. What is distinctive about the Prophet's approach to environmental issues is the connection he establishes between green practices and the Hereafter reward, which represents for Muslims an incentive greater than any worldly gain or reward and, as a result, prompts a greater care for the earth and more effort to conserve its resources.



Below is a collection of the Prophet's hadiths that, although said 14 centuries ago, are so relevant today. The green ideas are not novel, they are as old and well established as the religion of Islam is.

    Plant a tree even if it is your last deed:

1. Anas (May Allah be pleased with him) reported that the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said, ?If the Hour (the day of Resurrection) is about to be established and one of you was holding a palm shoot, let him take advantage of even one second before the Hour is established to plant it.? (Authinticated by Al-Albani)


    Planting trees is a renewable source of hasanat:

2. Anas also reported that the Prophet said, "If a Muslim plants a tree or sows seeds, and then a bird, or a person or an animal eats from it, it is regarded as a charitable gift (sadaqah) for him." (Bukhari)

     Conserve resources even when used for rituals:

3. Abdullah ibn Amr ibn Al-`Aas (May Allah be pleased with him) reported that the Prophet passed one day by Sa`d ibn Abi Waqas (May Allah be pleased with him) while he was performing wudu' (ritual cleaning of body parts in preparation for prayer). The prophet asked Sa`d, "Why is this wastage?" Sa`d replied "Is there wastage in wudu also?" The Prophet said, "Yes, even if you are at a flowing river." (Ahmad and authenticated Ahmad Shakir)

  مسيحية سألت عن محمد في الانجيل لتعتنق الاسلام بعد الاجابة - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaLACDBc3BM


  هل من الضروري اعتناق الاسلام لدخول الجنة ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HreBda_MUHU


----------



## yeni (Oct 16, 2017)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Keeping environment clean is important:

4. Mu`adh (may Allah be pleased with him) reported that the Prophet  warned, "Beware of the three acts that cause you to be cursed: relieving  yourselves in shaded places (that people utilize), in a walkway or in a  watering place." (Ranked sound, hasan, by Al-Albani)



5. Abu Zarr Al-Ghafari (may Allah be pleased with him) reported that the  Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) said, "Removing harmful  things from the road is an act of charity (sadaqah)." (Authenticated by  Al-Albani)


		No for over-consumption! Consider recycling and fixing before buying new items:

6. Abdullah ibn `Abbas (may Allah be pleased with him) reported that the  Prophet said, "The believer is not he who eats his fill while his  neighbor is hungry." (Authenticated by Al-Albani)



7. Asked about what the Prophet used to do in his house, the Prophet's  wife, `A'ishah (may Allah be pleased with her), said that he used to  repair his shoes, sow his clothes and used to do all such household  works done by an average person. (Authenticated by Al-Albani)

[/FONT]  عبد الرحيم جرين لا يمكنك أخذ ثيابك معك بعد الموت !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cldEFuGfKVU



  Can God Become A Man? Can God Have A Son?هل تجسد الله ؟ هل لله ولد ؟
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4SruTosV1g


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 16, 2017)

Secretly you yearn for a golden shower from a gay Jewish black man who is dehydrated.


----------



## yeni (Oct 20, 2017)

احمد ديدات يثبت إن القراَن كلام الله شاهد وكًبر - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9yIpDpvkk

  .
  فيديو عن الشيخ احمد ديدات-قصة نشوء الكون (موجودة في القرآن منذ١٤٠٠سنه)مترجم

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmXswnR_wOE


   أول ظهور للشخص الذي كان سبباً في إسلام الشيخ الأمري ...
  فيديو عن التقنية في حياة الشيخ يوسف استس _ مترجم

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfzwoyRAzVA


----------



## yeni (Oct 25, 2017)

the water cycle in nature. This is a topic which is well known today. Consequently, the verses in the Qur?an that refer to the water cycle seem to express ideas that are now totally self-evident. But if we consider the ideas prevalent at that time, they appear to be based more on myth and philosophical speculation than on observed fact, even though useful practical knowledge on soil irrigation was current at that period.

  Let us examine, for example, the following verse in chapter az-Zumar:
  ?Have you not seen that Allah sent rain down from the sky and caused it to penetrate the ground and come forth as springs, then He caused crops of different colors to grow?? Qur?an,39:21

  Such notions seem quite natural to us today, but we should not forget that, not so long ago, they were not prevalent. It was not until the sixteenth century, with Bernard Palissy, that we gained the first coherent description of the water cycle. Prior to this, people believed that the waters of the oceans, under the effect of winds, were thrust towards the interior of the continents.

  They then returned to the oceans via the great abyss, which, since Plato?s time was called the Tartarus .In the seventeenth century, great thinkers such as Descartes still believed in this myth. Even in the nineteenth century there were still those who believed in Aristotle?s theory that water was condensed in cool mountain caverns and formed underground lakes that fed

  springs. Today, we know that it is the infiltration of rain water into the ground that is responsible for this. If one compares the facts of modern hydrology with the data found in numerous verses of the Qur?an on this subject, one cannot fail to notice the remarkable degree of agreement between the two.
  [h=1]The Water Cycle[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StPobH5ODTw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJXk6eG6Y-A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiLBGHwX_4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fluiDCYCVhw

  [h=1]Zakir Naik on Islamic Science-Water Cycle in Quran[/h]  [h=1]8 - Scientific Facts in the Quran (Part 1) - The Proof That Islam Is The Truth - Abdur-Raheem Green[/h]  [h=1]9 - Scientific Facts in the Quran (Part 2) - The Proof That Islam Is The Truth - Abdur-Raheem Green[/h]


----------



## yeni (Oct 30, 2017)

botany at the time of Muhammad (S) was not advanced enough in any country for scientists to know that plants have both male and female parts.

but
in the Qur?an
?(God is the One who) sent down rain from the sky and with it brought forth a variety of plants in pairs.? Qur?an, 20:53
Today we know that fruit comes from plants that have sexual characteristics even when they come from unfertilized flowers, like bananas. In the chapter ar-Ra?d we read the following:
?? and of all fruits (God) placed (on the earth) two pairs.? Qur?an, 13:3



In the field of physiology, there is one verse which appears extremely significant to me. One thousand years before the discovery of the blood circulatory system, and roughly thirteen centuries before it was determined that the internal organs were nourished by the process of digestive , a verse in the Qur?an described the source of the constituents of milk, in conformity with scientific facts.

To understand this verse, it must first be known that chemical reactions occur between food and enzymes in the mouth, the stomach and the intestines releasing nutrients in molecular form which are then absorbed into the circulatory system through countless microscopic projections of the intestinal wall called villi. Blood in the circulatory system then transports the nutrients to all the organs of the body, among which are the milk-producing mammary glands.


This biological process must be basically understood, if we are to understand a verse in the Qur?an which has for many centuries given rise to commentaries that were totally incomprehensible.

Today it is not difficult to see why! This verse is taken from the chapter an-Nahl:
?Verily, in cattle there is a lesson for yon. I give you drink from their insides, coming from a conjunction between the digested contents ( of the intestines ) and the blood, milk pure and pleasant for those who drink it.? Qur?an, 16:66
The constituents of milk are secreted by the mammary glands which are nourished by the product of food digestion brought to them by the bloodstream.

The initial event which sets the whole process in motion is the conjunction of the contents of the intestine and blood at the level of the intestinal wall itself.
This very precise concept is the result of the discoveries made in the chemistry and physiology of the digestive system over one thousand years after the time of Prophet Muhammad (S).
Plant and fruit reproduction in The Quran 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_Uy6lzQb7U


  Christian Converts to Islam. Must See Ending -'Live' Street Dawah 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kl758y-MA0

  British Engineer Converts From Christianity To Islam ! 'LIVE' Street Dawah
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLj7UHorwHc[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Nov 3, 2017)

The glaciers on the surface of the Earth are fresh water tanks and melt flow
  Through rivers and could cause the flow of the water in floods and disasters such as the occurrence of some landslides

  The amount of meltwater from season to another depending on the temperature of the air and be great in the spring months, therefore, the amount of meltwater affects the flow of rivers and on the amount of groundwater


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YURF5acVmXA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe4WoSne0RA


----------



## Nor_man (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow . Its interesting!


----------



## yeni (Nov 7, 2017)

thank you brother   


you're welcome always 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87zqhMouciE&spfreload=10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xkqSZMM7uc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E846ifExnNk


----------



## yeni (Nov 12, 2017)

In the seventh century they were astrologers and meteorological agencies reliable for most people, and they thought that the rain come down because of the presence and position of the stars in specific call towers. Some of them were seen to rain on the sort of income that the gods people! When it was canceled most beloved and the foundations of these beliefs in the minds of the people of scientific thinking, and told them that the rain and lightning and thunder, sun and moon, eclipses and other verses are only going cosmic order of the Almighty Creator.
In Greek civilization, people believe that the rain is the wrath of the gods! And when the gods get angry or upset them send them rain!! Thus the myths spread throughout Europe.

How do the scientists to rain today
All scientists confirms that the phenomenon of lower rainfall and complex organization and form a grain of rain depends on the physical laws the court. But the new thing revealed by satellite imagery of the Earth, that the rain come down permanently in the different parts of the globe.
When you consider the earth aspects of the note it is covered with clouds for the most part, the scientists say in every second there are a hundred and flash of lightning occurring in the world, and lightning associated with the landing of the rain often, so the scientific fact established that the rain come down consistently in different places of the earth.

, And scientists have confirmed that the sky is raining in every moment of the day and night, it never stops raining during the year, but the rain come down in different areas and distributed system testifies to the grandeur and creativity of the Creator. 

Those parts of the globe share the four seasons, when the northern half of the ground in the summer, the southern half passes in the winter and rain, and vice versa, ie that there is no hour of the day or night only and raining, and go most of the rain in the sea, this is a scientific fact .
What the prophet says about the phenomenon of rain
Whenever sailed in the words of beloved greatest blessings, peace, and does not expire if any miracles and wonders do not end, he said, peace be upon him: (what hour of the night, nor day and only spend the raining of God where he wants) [Narrated by the ruling. This talk emphasizes the scientific fact that the rain come down on a permanent basis throughout the night and day, and this is what we see today is certainly satellite.

What commentators say about this phenomenon
Allah the Almighty says: ((48) And it is He who sends the winds as good tidings before His mercy, and We send down from the sky pure wate
(49) That We may bring to life thereby a dead land and give it as drink to those We created of numerous livestock and men
(50) And We have certainly distributed it among them that they might be reminded, but most of the people refuse except disbelief) [Al-Furqan: 48-50].


The Prophet peace be upon him lived in a desert, did not have satellites and bulletins meteorological and imaging devices, and there was no way to predict that the rain continued day and night, if he was speaking of his own to acknowledged his people on their beliefs to receive their support, but did not come with one word from him, so we wonder: who told him a scientific fact not revealed until after hundreds of years, and what he calls to talk about this fact? Do not you see with me that the Prophet had told this fact to be an eloquent response to those who ridicule the fine human being known to mankind?

  لماذا استغرق الله 6 ايام لخلق الكون وهو يستطيع خلق اي شئ فوراً ؟ ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGI61bcvEc4

  هل استنساخ الكائنات الحية يجعل الانسان مساوياً لله؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAL1FxsNZw0


----------



## yeni (Nov 17, 2017)

The miracle

  1 - take the Hadith scientific fact were not known at the time of the Prophet peace be upon him, and this proves true and greatest prophet that speaks of passion. Were summarized in a few words and eloquent scientific fact when he said significant: (What's an hour of the night, nor day only raining where spend is where he wants), consider with me how to understand this speech all the people from the simple to the Bedouin world specialist!

  2 - Prophet spoke about an important issue, a fact that discharge of rain water, saying: (Allah spend as he pleases) The irony is that there is scientific references for water drainage systems on the ground through the so-called water cycle. Scientists confirm that there is a semi-fixed rates per year for heavy rainfall, and distribution of this water on the ground in the form of rivers, lakes and underground water is salty and sweet and so on.

  3 - It is strange that no one denies this saying of the Prophet, in spite of the existence of opposition to him in abundance in his life and after his death! Simply because they are living in the desert may not rained for years, can say to him: How is that we do not see only a little rain! This miracle also.

  4 - of the miracles of this talk that God saved us over 1400 years of corruption, although it is contrary to the prevailing realities for hundreds of years Muslims have kept to this talk and believe their prophet, and this proves that Muhammad peace be upon him is the messenger of God.

  5 - a question we do not find his explanation at any atheist who deny the prophethood of the greatest lover peace be upon him: why is the Prophet to modern scientific fact were not known and will not give him anything!! But you, O Prophet atheists say that he wanted fame, therefore, A Koran, and say: Why is this the Prophet said Rahim much of the scientific facts did not say such things concerning him if he wanted the glory and power!!
  We ask you, O God, guide us to that differed from the truth by Your leave, for You guide whomsoever You will to a straight path.

  (125) So whoever Allah wants to guide - He expands his breast to [contain] Islam; and whoever He wants to misguide - He makes his breast tight and constricted as though he were climbing into the sky. Thus does Allah place defilement upon those who do not believe. Add new comment)



(Sura cattle verse 125)



  لماذا يعاقبنا الله وقد كتب في القدر اننا سنذنب!؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSHRmwMBjLQ


  يابانية تسأل : ما الحكمة من خلق الجنس البشري ؟ ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaeOwSdYu-g[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Nov 21, 2017)

[h=1]Story of the Flood[/h]   
  simple evidence


  A British scientist found  ship Noah in Turkey on
  Mount Joudi

  Which sparked the controversy .... Turks in
  the country and made people


  Seek them from the east and Morocco with
  their own eyes to make sure the authenticity
  of the news ....


  When the news and rumors reached the clerics
  stressed that it is


  Ship Noah 100% ... Nor hypocrisy in it ..


  When he tried to British researcher pursuit
  of evidence and proof


  In order to cut any doubt resorted to the use
  of the Holy Quran


  With the help of his friends where he found
  Muslims .....


  The descriptions of the ship completely
  identical ... The ship, which they found


  In Mount  Joudi name of the mountain where the
  Holy Quran stating


  This is Noah peace be upon him to leaching of
  water from the face of the earth


  It has been possible to seek the stability
  and the fall of the ship


  Which had been stabilized after walking on
  the back of the great mountain Joudi


  Which is a famous mountain in Turkey was the
  length of the ship


  Thousand and two hundred arm (1200) and
  display arm six hundred (600) The three
  layers


  As Noah (peace be upon him) was put in the
  first layer of beasts and monsters


  Layer and the layer where Humans and birds
  and the people alleged that the book Noah


  Rode to the ship was 600 years old.


  Fathar He was astonished when he heard a
  British researcher and an in-depth story and
  judgment


  In addition to that he achieved great success
  and became a call from those of researchers
  like him ....


  And lie some health news, but some of the
  clergy confirmed that this is the ship


  No point in disbelief .... The cut any doubt
  when I took measurements




  Found that the age of the ship up to more
  than 100 thousand years. Mission Allothar
  says they found

  Ambassnaaly Mount Joudi in Turkey ...

  And the Bible had said that the ship docked
  on Mount Ararat.

  Of course there is a Christian mission to
  drill for this ship and it was a big
  disappointment when I found the ship

  On Mount  Joudi.

  This represents a painful blow to the
  credibility of the Gospel. But it added to
  their anger that the Koran was a mistake

  To locate Noah's Ark peace be upon him. Joudi
  Mount is the location set by the Holy Quran

  To prove that indeed a miracle from God and
  that he was the religion of truth, and what
  other void


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzRZlh7AlwQ

  allah says in the Quran
  The story of the flood in the era of Prophet
  Noah, peace be upon him
  The science of God Prophet Muhammad peace be
  upon him
  Through the revelation Of Jibreel

  In the Holy Quran
  from 1437 year

  1. Verily, We sent Nuh (Noah) to his people
  (Saying): "Warn your people before there
  comes to them a painful torment. "

  2. He said:
  "O my people! Verily, I am a plain warner to
  you,

  3. "That you should worship Allah (Alone), be
  dutiful to Him, and obey me,

  4. "He (Allah) will forgive you of your sins
  and respite you to an appointed term. Verily,
  the term of Allah when it comes, cannot be
  delayed, if you but knew. "

  5. He said: "O my Lord! Verily, I have called
  my people night and day (i.e. secretly and
  openly to accept the doctrine of Islamic
  Monotheism),

  6. "But all my calling added nothing but to
  (Their) flight (from the truth).

  7. "And verily! Every time I called unto them
  that You might forgive them, they thrust
  their fingers into their ears, covered
  themselves up with their garments, and
  persisted (in their refusal), and magnified
  themselves in pride.

  8. "Then verily, I called to them openly
  (Aloud);

  9. "Then verily, I proclaimed to them in
  public, and I have appealed to them in
  private,

  10. "I said (to them): 'Ask forgiveness from
  your Lord; Verily, He is Oft-Forgiving;

  11. 'He will send rain to you in abundance;

  12. 'And give you increase in wealth and
  children, and bestow on you gardens and
  bestow on you rivers. ' "

  13. What is the matter with you, [that you
  fear not Allah (His punishment), and] you
  hope not for reward (from Allah or you
  believe not in His Oneness).

  14. While He has created you in (different)
  stages [i.e. first Nutfah, then 'Alaqah and
  then Mudghah, see (V.23: 13,14) the Qur'an].


  15. See you not how Allah has created the
  seven heavens one above another,
  16. And has made the moon a light therein,
  and made the sun a lamp?

  17. And Allah has brought you forth from the
  (Dust of) earth. [Tafsir At-Tabari, Vol.29,
  Page 97].

  18. Afterwards He will return you into it
  (The earth), and bring you forth (again on
  the Day of Resurrection)?

  19. And Allah has made for you the earth wide
  spread (an expanse).
  20. That you may go about therein in broad
  roads.

  21. Nuh (Noah) said: "My Lord! They have
  disobeyed me, and followed one whose wealth
  and children give him no increase but only
  loss.

  22. "And they have plotted a mighty plot.

  23. "And they have said: 'You shall not leave
  your gods, nor shall you leave Wadd, nor
  Suwa ', nor Yaghuth, nor Ya'uq, nor Nasr
  (Names of the idols);

  24. "And indeed they have led many astray.
  And (O Allah): 'Grant no increase to the
  Zalimun (polytheists, wrong-doers, and
  disbelievers, etc.) save error. ' "

  25. Because of their sins they were drowned,
  then were made to enter the Fire, and they
  found none to help them instead of Allah.

  26. And Nuh (Noah) said: "My Lord! Leave not
  one of the disbelievers on the earth!

  27. "If You leave them, they will mislead
  Your slaves, and they will beget none but
  wicked disbelievers. "

  28. "My Lord! Forgive me, and my parents, and
  him who enters my home as a believer, and all
  the believing men and women. And to the
  Zalimun (polytheists, wrong-doers, and
  disbelievers, etc.) grant You no increase but
  destruction! "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhEUyMnmvCA


----------



## Rajendra (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yeni (Nov 25, 2017)

thank you brother


  بروفيسور يهودى يعترف.. الأنبياء جميعهم مسلمون منذ آدم حتى محمد
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMXt6BVwe0M


  كيف ولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم - د ذاكر نايك Zakir naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54COeoDJshQ


  د. ذاكر نايك يثبت لبنت مسيحية بالدليل أن المسلمين هم من يتبعون تعاليم المسيح 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egTFgk-2OPE[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Nov 30, 2017)

\\\\
  12 of rabia alawaal

  The world shines

  Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
  The best people in the past and present
  he Is the  best  man walking with his feet on the ground
  God says in the Holy Qur'an
  Praise of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

  (159) So by mercy from Allah, [O Muammad], you were lenient with them. And if you had been rude [in speech] and harsh in heart, they would have disbanded from about you. So pardon them and ask forgiveness for them and consult them in the matter. And when you have decided, then rely upon Allah. Indeed, Allah loves those who rely [upon Him].

  (4) And indeed, you are of a great moral character

  - Not steal - did not commit adultery - and never did not lie he called infidels and the polytheists (Sadiq the secretary)
  - Maintain the trust and give it back to the owners of the infidels
  Despite the attempt to kill him several times (on migration from Mecca to Medina)
  - Has not seen false speech and never warned that a final warning
  - An amnesty for all those who offended him (on the opening of Mecca)
  - Very high morals
  - Rahim in the treatment of non-Muslims and to provide advice and guidance to them
  Although bad words from them and beyond the literature
  - Did not drink the wine in his life
  - Did not worship an idol ever
  - Have not seen anything taboo

  Narrated Al-Mughira bin Shu'ba (may Allah be pleased with him):
  The Prophet (peace be upon him) used to pray so much that his feet used to become edematous or swollen, and when he was asked as to why he prays so much, he would say,
  "Shall I not be a thankful slave (to Allah)?"

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 76, Number 478
  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him 
  I heard Allah's Apostle saying.
  "By Allah! I ask for forgiveness from Allah and turn to Him in repentance more than seventy times a day.

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 319 

  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him):
  Allah's Apostle said:

  For every prophet there is one (special invocation (that will not be rejected) with which he appeals (to Allah)
  and I want to keep such an invocation for interceding
  for my followers in the Hereafter.

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 317e


  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him):
  The Prophet (peace be upon him) said, 
  "There was no prophet among the prophets but was given miracles because of which people had security or had belief, but what I was given was the Divine Inspiration which Allah revealed to me. So I hope that my followers will be more than those of any other prophet on the Day of Resurrection. "
  Volume 9, Book 92, Number 379 

  - Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
  And a role model, just do not like everyone
  In religion and worship, education, work, The moral and material transactions

  -Whatever I wrote would not be able to reach an appropriate description of him
  God says in the Holy Qur'an

  (28) It is He who sent His Messenger with guidance and the religion of truth to manifest it over all religion. And sufficient is Allah as Witness

  (21) There has certainly been for you in the Messenger of Allah an excellent pattern for anyone whose hope is in Allah and the Last Day and [who] remembers Allah often


  This call for Muslims and non-Muslims are fair
  شاب مسيحي رأي النبي محمد (ص) فى المنام و أسلم ... إسمع ماذا يقول
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orm7Hy9JXMQ


  مولاي صلي وسلم دائما ابدا _ماهر زين انجليزي 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZa65zrNqIw

  حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWfPmhRh9k
  [FONT=&quot]\\\[/FONT]


----------

